# Quilling mood?



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

So juliet is about 4 months old, she is my first hedgehog so im learning as i go. when i first got her i thought that she just needed to get used to me, but im starting to wonder... how often should huff and puff at you before they should calm down? sometimes she will calm down but it takes about a good hour. she is also quilling ALOT, could that make her grumpy? or should i try mealies? i love her to death, and i just want to make sure that this attitude is normal.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

How long have you had her? Also, different hedgies have different personalities, she may take longer to get used to you. My friend and I both bought sister hedgehogs, mine was friendly and such within a week or two, and her sister is still a bit huffy, even after owning them since May.
I've heard quilling can make them grumpy as they are in pain. My girl was never affected by her quilling though.


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

I got her about a month and a half ago, and play and hold her for about 3 hours every day, how long do they usually quill for?


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm not too sure. A few months I think. I forget what my breeder told me...a quick Google search or looking around the forum will answer that though.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If she's still quilling, the grumpiness is normal. Sometimes they can stay grumpy for awhile after quilling is over, or (very rarely), quilling can completely change their personality. Some may quill for a longer time than others, it just depends. Usually the last baby quilling period is around 12 weeks, so she could be on the tail end of that. There's also sometimes a slight quilling at 6 months and/or 12 months, according to some people, but it's very light. Just keep being patient with her. You can try offering her mealies to see if she likes them - just don't do it by hand, it can cause biting. Mealies (or other treats, there's a list of safe treats in the Nutrition forum) can give her a reason to look forward to seeing you, after she notices the association. You can also help her skin feel better by giving her warm oatmeal baths (just put a handful of old-fashioned oatmeal in a sock or washcloth & swish it around in the water until cloudy). Hang in there!


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks both of you! really helps! i hope it goes away after she stops quilling, i will love her either way


----------

